# Stools go back and forth... thin, normal, c, d



## titanthebeast (Jan 21, 2005)

Before I get into this, I do have a colonoscopy scheduled for early March. But I am, as many are, very worried. I am a 31 yoa male who is in good shape. I work out 3-4 times per work and stay active as much as I can. For the past few months (approx 4-6)I have had numerous symptoms which my Dr associated with IBS. Bloating which seems to be almost constant, gassy, pain in the abdomen that comes and goes. I find my pain decreases after I eat and after I have a bowel movement. I also have occasional gurgling sounds. I am constipated at times and previous to my taking of citrucel since december I also had diarrehea.The D is no longer a problem, but I have recently started having thin ribbon like stools. This is what worries me. However, in the time I have had these stools, I have also occasionaly had normal stools. From thin to normal and back again.Is this also an IBS symptom? I would really be worried of a possible obstruction if all the stools were thin, but then I get a normal stool thrown in there.Any help or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It basically sounds consistent with IBS and its good your having a colonoscopy though.It also sounds like you are an alternator really.Have you had digestive problems long or just recently?


----------



## titanthebeast (Jan 21, 2005)

The more I think about it, I probably have had digestive issues for maybe a year or two. Off and on C and D. I went through my share of pepto bismol in that time. Never really gave it much thought as my bowel movements were solid other than during the C and D periods. Just recently started having the bloating, gas, and pain in the last 4 to six months. Those three symptoms are what led me to my Dr.Could you explain "It also sounds like you are an alternator really" a little bit? Not quite sure what that means.Thank you Eric for the speedy reply. I feel somewhat easier now but am anxious to get the colonoscopy done.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In IBS there are predominate bowel symptoms, some have d and some have c and some alternate between the two, with c/d.Bloating , gas and pain and alternating bowel symptoms,are symptoms of IBS, but its good your going to the doctor.You also said you have relief after a bowel movement, which is consistent with IBS.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Glad you are getting checked out with a scope to be on the safe side. Chances are you wont need another one for years. I alternate (I either go to much (5-9x) even though my stools are formed (also since taking fiber) or not enough or not at all).I have had times when I can have "the perfect poop"







(Got to keep a sense of humor)and then 20 minutes later very narrow stools. Low dose antidepressants (I take elavil)can help with the pain. Maybe you could ask your dr for some after your scope. There is also a IBS self hypnosis program that you can do which many people have found effective. Its very relaxing and is something that you can actually "do", which helps take back some of the control that IBS can have on people.


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

One of the things my doc asks about is the calibre of the stools (diameter). When a good bout hits if I'm not D I'm thin in the stool... sort of like a large tube of toothpaste.Rarely do I ever get a formed stool of any diameter.. but as long as the pain is not there I can cope.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi Titanthebeast and folks . Yea your symptoms are of IBS-C. I had the same symptoms. Some days I had normal stools but most days ribbon like, or with mucuos followed by black stools. Did try many allopathic docs and meds. Ultimately switched to homoeopathy and with good results. No more pain, anxiety, and bowel probs well occasional bowel probs.regardsGary


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i too have those ribbon-like, narrow stools: sometimes one or two and sometimes a whole bunch which i guess is the equivalent to a one large "normal" poop, who the hell knows? i've had docs say it's due to a spastic colon (what IBS used to be called) - and then recently, after my colonoscopy, the doc said they're due to a narrowing of the sigmoid because of diverticulosis.Listen, as long as i go!


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, I too have those ribbon-like stools at times, and I alternate back and forth from constipation to diarrhea. This is all just a part of IBS. But its a good idea to go ahead with the colonoscopy to make sure.


----------



## OLIVIA (Oct 16, 2004)

I can have a bm the first stool is maybe normal in size then in mid stream it will turn to loose. segments. I have pain a great deal of the time / For the last couple of months. I have had pain in my lower left abd it radiates down my leg and to my back. Does anyone else have pain in this area. Has anyone noticed at time the pain will **** to a new spot and stay a while


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

It's comforting to read your messages as I've been getting very worried just lately. My stools seem to start off very very black and then turn loose. Also ribbon like or squashed at times. I always thought black stools were a red flag but I suppose it's OK if you have normal ones as well??


----------



## OLIVIA (Oct 16, 2004)

Have you had your stool checked for blood? Are you taking an iron supplement, which can turn stools black. Are the stools black and tarry looking? You have probablly talked to your dr. If not get it checked. I am going to have a colonoscopy next month.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I've never been checked for blood but I think I had a colonoscopy (long story!) Never really understood what is meant by tarry looking. No I am not on iron supplements.


----------



## OLIVIA (Oct 16, 2004)

Tarry is very black and sticky looking deep black like black plastic.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

Very tarry, black stools should definitly indicate a doctor's visit. Nothing to panic about yet but a doctor visit really would be helpful. Bright red blood in the stool can indicate hemorroids/diverticulosis or diverticulitis but dark brown or black-ish stool can indicate a more serious pathology.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Also when you take pepto bismol...your stools will be dark...almost black looking...i also have thin ribbon like stools at times...i am IBS/d and c at times...it's all the same...weird symptoms for a weird syndrome...never had a colonoscopy...they wanted me to...but am too chicken...good luck to you though...be brave...Kat


----------



## titanthebeast (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot to everyone who has replied. I feel better now about my symptoms. For a while I was unable to sleep and was very worried. Funny to say, but I am looking forward to the colonoscopy. I will feel 100% better when it is over and the Dr can give me a better diagnosis and hopefully rule out anything life-threatening. The worst part is just not knowing.March 5... here I come!


----------

